# Mexican food



## distressed_romeo (May 21, 2006)

After several days of throwing together meals due to exam pressures, I finally had the opportunity to prepare myself a proper dinner this evening; chilli with refried beans and tortillas. 'Twas lovely, and I still have some left for tomorrow!

I love Mexican food sooooo much!


----------



## nyck (May 21, 2006)

Yes! Yes! Yes!

I love mexican food also. One of my favorite dishes is called 
'Fajita Quesadillas"

It's got a huge tortilla and inside it is either chicken or steak, cheese, green peppers, grilled onions, and a whole lot of grease!


----------



## Makelele (May 21, 2006)

burritos...


----------



## Leon (May 21, 2006)

mmm... Toxic Hell... uh, i mean... Taco Bell.....


----------



## metalfiend666 (May 21, 2006)

What little of Mexican food I've tried I like. I got to try my first burrito yesterday and it was good. I've got to try more Mexican.


----------



## Shannon (May 21, 2006)

Haha...I eat HOMEMADE traditional mexican food nightly. Latin princesses rule.


----------



## Leon (May 21, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Haha...I eat HOMEMADE traditional mexican food nightly. Latin princesses rule.


are we still talking about food?


----------



## Shawn (May 21, 2006)

Beef and Chicken nachos with extra jalapenos.


----------



## garcia3441 (May 21, 2006)

Leon said:


> mmm... Toxic Hell... uh, i mean... Taco Bell.....



It's better than Taco Bueno


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 22, 2006)

Left over chilli for breakfast...deemed true!


----------



## Naren (May 22, 2006)

You bastards... and your ability to eat Mexican food. I curse you all... That is seriously the number one downside to living in Asia (Japan, China, Korea, Mongolia, etc). Since I live in Tokyo, I can find Mexican restaurants, but they are very expensive and they aren't as good as a lot of the cheaper Mexican places near where I used to live. There is one American restaurant I know that is kind of expensive, but has some good Tex Mex food. But I can't get everything I want or even most of what I want or even half of what I want... My college graduation party was 100% homemade Mexican food. My mother, grandmother, best friend's parents, mother's best friend, and grandfather made all the food. It was dang good. Sometimes I feel very sad... and hungry... when I think of all the Mexican food I'm missing. Then I remind myself of all the good Japanese food that I'd missing if I lived in the US and I feel a little better. I guess you can't have the best of both worlds...


----------



## Toshiro (May 22, 2006)

Just think of all the methane emmissions you're reducing Naren.


----------



## Naren (May 22, 2006)

Toshiro said:


> Just think of all the methane emmissions you're reducing Naren.



Blasphemy!





..Just kidding.


----------



## Imdeathcore (Jan 23, 2010)

yeah mexican food is so awesome i eat it everyday bucause my mother have a mexican restaurant but i love chinese food to.
try the mexican hot dog! sonora style! believe me you will love it! when i go to sonora the first thing than i do is going to eat one of these !


----------



## ElRay (Jan 23, 2010)

metalfiend666 said:


> What little of Mexican food I've tried ...



You & DR should get a kick out of this:

About five years ago, I was at a conference in San Diego. There was a contingent from the British office of one of the vendors. They were commenting that they had Huevos Rancheros, for the first time, for breakfast, and were really surprised how good it was. Somebody near-by said, "Oh, you've never had Huevos Rancheros before?", and one of the Brits responded, "No, there's not a lot of Mexican food in Great Britian.". Any my dear, ignorat of the rest of the world , countryman said, "Oh, I thought there would be plenty, given how close you are to Spain?" 

Ray


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jan 23, 2010)

HOLY ALMOST 4 YEAR OLD THREAD BUMP, BATMAN!!! LOL


----------



## fretninjadave (Jan 23, 2010)

Shannon said:


> Haha...I eat HOMEMADE traditional mexican food nightly. Latin princesses rule.


 

Damn right Living on the border theirs tons and they all know how to cook let me tell you


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Jan 23, 2010)

Anything mexican is made of massive win!!


----------



## renzoip (Jan 23, 2010)

Chimichangas = WIN!


----------



## technomancer (Jan 24, 2010)

Holy Mexican necro bump


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jan 24, 2010)

I ate tacos together, fuckers!


----------



## White Cluster (Jan 24, 2010)

Baja-style fish tacos


----------



## mlp187 (Jan 28, 2010)

ElRay said:


> You & DR should get a kick out of this:
> 
> About five years ago, I was at a conference in San Diego. There was a contingent from the British office of one of the vendors. They were commenting that they had Huevos Rancheros, for the first time, for breakfast, and were really surprised how good it was. Somebody near-by said, "Oh, you've never had Huevos Rancheros before?", and one of the Brits responded, "No, there's not a lot of Mexican food in Great Britian.". Any my dear, ignorat of the rest of the world , countryman said, "Oh, I thought there would be plenty, given how close you are to Spain?"
> 
> Ray


 
Now that is goddamn funny!!! LOL! 

I'm so lucky to live here!


----------



## White Cluster (Jan 28, 2010)

If I lived in San Diego I'd go to Ensenada every weekend.Hussong's,El Charo and Tacos Mary.I'm jealous of you^^


----------



## mlp187 (Jan 28, 2010)

I used to go to Mexico when I was younger. It is so beautiful and the food is great. It's pretty crazy down there now compared to when I was a kid. And being a tall pasty white bald guy who can't roll my Rs I get a lot flak so I avoid it these days. Maybe once the crime settles down a bit I'll go again.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Jan 28, 2010)

i dont have a favorite mexican food cause i pretty much eat it everyday (im from mexico)
but i love when my mom makes "mole"


----------



## DavyH (Jan 29, 2010)

Naren said:


> You bastards... and your ability to eat Mexican food. I curse you all... That is seriously the number one downside to living in Asia (Japan, China, Korea, Mongolia, etc). Since I live in Tokyo, I can find Mexican restaurants, but they are very expensive and they aren't as good as a lot of the cheaper Mexican places near where I used to live. There is one American restaurant I know that is kind of expensive, but has some good Tex Mex food.


 
Ditto Africa. I need to practise more Mexican cooking, but a) I don't really have any points of reference... is it right? wrong? Oh fuck it it tastes fine becomes the benchmark. b) ingredients are an absolute nightmare to find.

No upside though. I'm not a fan of many indigenous African recipes.


----------



## rvai (Feb 21, 2010)

xiphoscesar said:


> i dont have a favorite mexican food cause i pretty much eat it everyday (im from mexico)
> but i love when my mom makes "mole"



mole! that´s one of my favourite dishes! there are many varieties of mole, and most of them are great.

BTW if you guys like mexican food and want to try some real mexican food and you ever come down here, eat in the streets, there are some small places that sell food in the street, it´s really cheap and delicious, a quesadilla wonpt be more than a dollar, and most tacos cost less than that, plus they taste real different to what you guys eat over there as mexican food, it´s way better, and chile is spicier lol


----------



## GalacticDeath (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes! Mexican food is my favorite. Never get tired of it even after eating it almost everyday, since my family is from Mexico. You can't beat homemade. Chilaquiles FTW!


----------



## sevenstringgod (Jul 7, 2010)

GalacticDeath said:


> Chilaquiles FTW!



Spot on dude!


----------



## Explorer (Jul 7, 2010)

All_¥our_Bass;1829690 said:


> Anything mexican is made of massive win!!



¿You hear that, pendejos? All_¥our_Bass says ¡¡I'm made of massive win!!


----------



## GalacticDeath (Jul 12, 2010)

Spot on dude! 




[/QUOTE]
Hell yeah dude, that's what I'm talking about! I got hungry just looking at that and I just ate haha.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Jul 12, 2010)

sevenstringgod said:


> Spot on dude!


----------

